# Wolber GTX road rims- history & reviews?



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Bought a '92 Bridgestone RB-2, wheels built with Wolber GTX hard anodized rims. The bike has about 500 miles on it, but the rims have hardly any brake rub on them. Never owned any Wolbers before. Anybody know the history of the company, and their quality? The seams look good, and I'm guessing the hard anodization makes them stand up better to brake pads. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Superchampion = Wolber = MAVIC*

MAVIC bought Wolber who bought Superchampion. A fine rim, though I can't comment about the specific model. Bridgestone put good stuff on their bikes. You're confused about the value of hard anodization, though. It makes braking poorer for a while, until it wears through, and then it is just like any other rim. It doesn't take long to wear through, and if the rims are colored, then you have a funny looking side wall. Also, hard anodized rims are more prone to cracking, as you have a brittle surface over the softer alumninum.


----------

